# WW II Soviet aircraft colors



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

I have one of the old Airfix 1/72 Petlyakov Pe-2. Of course, the instructions have no color call outs. Any help as to what the soviet colors for these birds were?

Thanks


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Anything for the interior?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks kinda like Petty blue on the underside.  rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't find the FS numbers, but Russian WWII topside camo was a green/brown/black pattern.


----------

